# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  क्या आप करते हैं माऊस का पूरा उपयोग??

## Black Pearl

*दोस्तो आप अपने माऊस का उपयोग लेफ्ट क्लिक- राइट क्लिक करने, डबल क्लिक करने, ड्रैग करने में करते होंगे। 
ये तो सभी लोग जानते ही हैं।
साथ ही आपको एक दो ऐसे यूज बता रहा हूँ जो आप शायद नहीं करते होंगे।
दोस्तो लेफ्ट राइट बटन के अलावा माऊस में एक और बटन होता है जिसे स्क्रोल कहते हैं।
इसके भी कई उपयोग होते हैं।
|||>>>आइये जानते हैं<<<|||
*

----------


## Black Pearl

*•	इसका उपयोग आप पेज को ऊपर नीचे करने में किया करते हैं। 
•	दोस्तो इससे आप पेज को जूम इन या जूम आउट भी कर सकते हैं, CTRL बटन के साथ स्क्रोल बटन को घुमाइए आप देखेंगे की पेज ज़ूम हो रहा है। 
•	और अब माऊस के स्क्रोल बटन को एक बार ऐसे दबाये जैसे आप क्लिक करते हैं। आप देखेंगे की एक गोल स्क्राल आपकी स्क्रीन पर बन गया है। अब आपको पेज ऊपर नीचे करने के लिए बटन  घूमने की जरूरत नहीं है। बस माऊस को ऊपर नीचे कीजिये पेज खुद ही ऊपर नीचे हो जाएगा।
•	दोस्तो आप ब्राउज़र में किसी तब को क्लोज़ करना चाहते हैं तो उस टैब पर काही भी स्क्रोल का बटन दबा दीजिये, टैब क्लोज़ हो जाएगी। 
•	साथ ही किसी लिंक को न्यू टैब पर खोलने मे इस बटन का उपयोग होता है, अगर आप किसी लिंक को न्यू टैब में खोलना चाहते हैं तो उस लिंक पर स्क्रोल बटन को प्रैस कर दीजिये। लिंक न्यू टैब में खुल जाएगी। आपको राइट क्लिक करने की जरूरत नहीं पड़ेगी।
||…धन्यवाद...||
*

----------


## totaram

> *•    साथ ही किसी लिंक को न्यू टैब पर खोलने मे इस बटन का उपयोग होता है, अगर आप किसी लिंक को न्यू टैब में खोलना चाहते हैं तो उस लिंक पर स्क्रोल बटन को प्रैस कर दीजिये। लिंक न्यू टैब में खुल जाएगी। आपको राइट क्लिक करने की जरूरत नहीं पड़ेगी।
> ||…धन्यवाद...||
> *


ये वाली जानकारी मेरे लिए नयी थी, ज्ञानवर्धन के लिए आपका धन्यवाद.

----------


## mantu007

> *
> •    दोस्तो आप ब्राउज़र में किसी तब को क्लोज़ करना चाहते हैं तो उस टैब पर काही भी स्क्रोल का बटन दबा दीजिये, टैब क्लोज़ हो जाएगी। 
> 
> *


*ये वाला मैं भी नहीं जानता था ...धन्यवाद .........++++*

----------


## ajay jangra

> *•    इसका उपयोग आप पेज को ऊपर नीचे करने में किया करते हैं। 
> •    दोस्तो इससे आप पेज को जूम इन या जूम आउट भी कर सकते हैं, CTRL बटन के साथ स्क्रोल बटन को घुमाइए आप देखेंगे की पेज ज़ूम हो रहा है। 
> •    दोस्तो आप ब्राउज़र में किसी तब को क्लोज़ करना चाहते हैं तो उस टैब पर काही भी स्क्रोल का बटन दबा दीजिये, टैब क्लोज़ हो जाएगी। 
> •    साथ ही किसी लिंक को न्यू टैब पर खोलने मे इस बटन का उपयोग होता है, अगर आप किसी लिंक को न्यू टैब में खोलना चाहते हैं तो उस लिंक पर स्क्रोल बटन को प्रैस कर दीजिये। लिंक न्यू टैब में खुल जाएगी। आपको राइट क्लिक करने की जरूरत नहीं पड़ेगी।
> ||…धन्यवाद...||
> *


ये मेरे लिए नयी जानकारी है मित्र| धन्यवाद|

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अच्छी जानकारी मिली भाई

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

और मेरी लैपटाप मे माऊस है ही नहीं.............

----------


## sameer.kumar

> *
> •    साथ ही किसी लिंक को न्यू टैब पर खोलने मे इस बटन का उपयोग होता है, अगर आप किसी लिंक को न्यू टैब में खोलना चाहते हैं तो उस लिंक पर स्क्रोल बटन को प्रैस कर दीजिये। लिंक न्यू टैब में खुल जाएगी। आपको राइट क्लिक करने की जरूरत नहीं पड़ेगी।
> ||…धन्यवाद...||
> *


इसकी जानकारी नहीं थी मुझे धन्यवाद

----------


## groopji

> *•	इसका उपयोग आप पेज को ऊपर नीचे करने में किया करते हैं। 
> •	दोस्तो इससे आप पेज को जूम इन या जूम आउट भी कर सकते हैं, CTRL बटन के साथ स्क्रोल बटन को घुमाइए आप देखेंगे की पेज ज़ूम हो रहा है। 
> •	और अब माऊस के स्क्रोल बटन को एक बार ऐसे दबाये जैसे आप क्लिक करते हैं। आप देखेंगे की एक गोल स्क्राल आपकी स्क्रीन पर बन गया है। अब आपको पेज ऊपर नीचे करने के लिए बटन  घूमने की जरूरत नहीं है। बस माऊस को ऊपर नीचे कीजिये पेज खुद ही ऊपर नीचे हो जाएगा।
> •	दोस्तो आप ब्राउज़र में किसी तब को क्लोज़ करना चाहते हैं तो उस टैब पर काही भी स्क्रोल का बटन दबा दीजिये, टैब क्लोज़ हो जाएगी। 
> •	साथ ही किसी लिंक को न्यू टैब पर खोलने मे इस बटन का उपयोग होता है, अगर आप किसी लिंक को न्यू टैब में खोलना चाहते हैं तो उस लिंक पर स्क्रोल बटन को प्रैस कर दीजिये। लिंक न्यू टैब में खुल जाएगी। आपको राइट क्लिक करने की जरूरत नहीं पड़ेगी।
> ||…धन्यवाद...||
> *



धन्यवाद मित्र उत्तम जानकार स्क्राल बटन से क्लोज करने के बारे में मै भी अभी तक अनजान था आपको ++++

----------


## Keshav Singh

बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी है मित्र

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

kaafi acchi jaankari ..... meri or se +++++

----------


## groopji

अब एक जानकारी और देना चाहूँगा .... क्योकि पर्ल भाई ने मुझे दी सो ... मै भी बाँट दूँ 


अगर आपको अपना वेबपेज बिना हाथ लगाऐ स्क्राल करना है तो भी स्क्रलर बटन काम करता है .......

इसके लिए आपको पेज पर कहीं भी स्क्राल बटन एक बार दबा दीजिए 




अब आप माउस के कर्सर को उपर या नीचे की ओर थोडा सा लेजा कर छोड़ दें ......  अब आपका वेबपेज बिना हाथ लगाए अपने आप ही उपर , नीचे , दाएँ या फिर बाएँ अपने आप ही चलेगा बस आप पेज को जिस तरफ आगे देखना चाहते हैं उस तरफ माउस के कर्सर को ले जा कर छोड़ दें ....

----------


## amol05

*बहुत बदिया  ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी जो एशी फोरम पर मिल सकती है जहाँ पर मोती है वो भी काले वाले .

आपका बहुत धन्यवाद रेपो के साथ ............*

----------


## umabua

*नवीन जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद ब्लैक पर्ल जी.*

----------


## Rajeev

संदीप जी आपने जो जानकारी उपलब्ध करवायी उसमे से कुछ तो मुझे ज्ञात थी ।
मगर कुछ नहीं जिसके लिए मेरी ओर से रेपो+ स्वीकार करें एवं आशा करता हूँ की भविष्य में भी आप इसी प्रकार के ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्रों का निर्माण करेंगे ।
धन्यवाद ।

----------


## jig.saw

बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी है मित्र ****

----------


## mloveboy

शानदार जानकारी, ऐसी जानकारी मुझे मालूम नहीं थी. धन्यवाद

----------


## mloveboy

शानदार जानकारी, ऐसी जानकारी मुझे मालूम नहीं थी. धन्यवाद

----------


## ibibo

बहुत ही महत्व पूर्ण जानकारी दी है बंधुवर आपने .आभार कृपया  आगे भी कृपा बनाये रखे (निर्मल बाबा की कृपा नहीं)तकनिकी कृपा  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.....पुनः  धन्यवाद .

----------


## Black Pearl

हुड़ी बाबा रे, छोटी सी जानकारी को आप लोगों ने इतना पसंद किया, मुझे इसकी उम्मीद नहीं थी। आप सभी लोगों का आभार व धन्यवाद। 
अभी इस चूहे एक दो उपयोग और हैं, जो आप शायद उपयोग ना करते हों। वो भी जल्द ही बताता हूँ।

----------


## Black Pearl

*आपने क्लिक तो जरूर यूज किया होगा। डबल क्लिक भी किया होगा, क्या आपको tripple क्लिक का उपयोग पता है?*

*जी हाँ tripple क्लिक का उपयोग होता है किसी पैराग्राफ को सिलैक्ट करने में, आप अगर किसी पैराग्राफ को सिलैक्ट करना चाहते हैं तो उस पैराग्राफ में कहीं पर भी triple क्लिक(तीन बार क्लिक) कर दें, पूरा पैराग्राफ सिलैक्ट हो जाएगा।
*

*साथ ही गूगल से संबन्धित एक और जानकारी सर्च इंजिन के विशिष्ट प्रयोग सूत्र पर डाली है। जो शायद आप लोगों को पसंद आए, एक नजर डालिए। 

क्या आप जानते हैं, अन्तर्वासना को शाहरुख खान से ज्यादा सर्च किया जाता है?*

----------


## Black Pearl

*ctrl बटन प्रैस करके किसी लिंक पर क्लिक करने से भी वह लिंक न्यू टैब में खुलती है।
।shift बटन प्रैस करके किसी लिंक पर क्लिक करने से वह लिंक न्यू विंडो में खुलती है।*

----------


## Rajeev

> हुड़ी बाबा रे, छोटी सी जानकारी को आप लोगों ने इतना पसंद किया, मुझे इसकी उम्मीद नहीं थी। आप सभी लोगों का आभार व धन्यवाद। 
> अभी इस चूहे एक दो उपयोग और हैं, जो आप शायद उपयोग ना करते हों। वो भी जल्द ही बताता हूँ।


संदीप जी आपकी छोटी-से-छोटी जानकारी भी हमारे लिए खास होती हैं।
इसलिए हम आपकी प्रतीक्षा करते है की कब आप हमें नयी-नयी जानकारियाँ दे।

----------


## spiritual

ये वाली जानकारी मेरे लिए नयी थी, ज्ञानवर्धन के लिए आपका धन्यवाद.

----------


## Black Pearl

> ये वाली जानकारी मेरे लिए नयी थी, ज्ञानवर्धन के लिए आपका धन्यवाद.


स्वागत है आपका।

----------


## pinki14

मित्रों! मुझे myeclipse 10 विद क्रैक ....,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  or myeclipse 9 विद क्रैक  फुल वर्जन चाहिए| धन्यवाद|

----------


## rajen

छोटी मगर बड़े ही काम की जानकारी | रेपो + शुक्रिया

----------


## ashwanimale

बहुत समय बचाऊ तकनीक से परिचित कराया है आपने, साधुवाद स्वीकार हो !

----------


## jaisiaapkimarzi

> और मेरी लैपटाप मे माऊस है ही नहीं.............


ye sahi hai bhi

----------


## jaisiaapkimarzi

ये वाली जानकारी मेरे लिए नयी थी, ज्ञानवर्धन के लिए आपका धन्यवाद.

----------


## Dark Rider

मजा आया ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, शुक्रिया जी विथ रेपो

----------


## JEETJAWAN

बहुत ही बेहतरीन जानकारी भरा सुत्र 
इसके लिए आपको बहुत बहुत धन्*यवाद

----------


## The Hero

अत्यंत उपयोगी जानकारी साझा करने के लिये सह्रदय आभार व्यक्त करता हूँ |

----------

